# Fruit Fly Trap



## Joanie (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm making this part of my winemaking equipment.

Ingredients:

1 bowl
apple cider vinegar
2 drops of dishwashing soap







I added a little bit of banana as they seem to like them!






This shows the full effect. These fruit flies were "collected" in about 18 hours.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 16, 2006)

Joan,
I think that is a great idea, but being a little conservative in some things, I don't think I would use the vinegar- especially that close to my wine. The vinegar is made from the acetobacter that you don't want the fruit flies to carry into the wine. I think a little fruit juice changed daily would do the same thing and give me more peace of mind. I don't even like to have an open vinegar bottle in the same room as my wine(I know a little extreme).


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Joanie (Oct 16, 2006)

Not to worry! It was only there during picture-taking!! No wine was harmed during the filming of this tip!


----------



## Waldo (Oct 16, 2006)

Will any fruit juice work or does it have to be vinegar?


----------



## Gelu Liber (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow! I thought I was the only one with fruit fly problems. Pesky little suckers!


----------



## Joanie (Oct 16, 2006)

I just dumped the carcasses and put in a little wine. Same result! =)

I'm sure anything sweet would work, Waldo! The Dawn I used makes it so they only get to visit once!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 16, 2006)

I think we get them pesky suckers! I hear that some people put a fan in
front of theyre wines and they dont like it but I dont like the extra
on our electic bill.


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 16, 2006)

Joan, what a great idea. I have one of those sticky fly traps hanging in the corner, and I once tried putting a drop or two of apple juice on it to attract the pesky little critters, needless to say it didn't work......
I'm going down right now and trying your method.


GOOD JOB!!!


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 28, 2006)

Joan: I owe you a great big thank you!






Since you posted this great idea, and I did it, I have not seen one of those pesky little kritters at all!


Thank You!


----------



## John123john (Jun 30, 2017)

I prefer to use fruit fly trap like Terro 2500 it's trap work great. Last summer i try to use homemade fruit fly trap, but she is not working.


----------

